# JBOSS war aufrufen ohne Projektnamen



## DreamArtist (23. Jun 2005)

Hallo, habe dachte ich mir ne simple Frage finde aber keine Antwort.

Also die Frage: Wie kann ich ein deploydes  war - Archive aufrufen ohne immer den Projektnamen angeben zu müssen. 

Beispiel http://localhost:8080/*PROJEKTNAME*/seite.do

Und ich möchte meine Seiten jetzt diese Seite folgend aufrufen:

http://localhost:8080/seite.do

Vermutlich werde ich dies im JBOSS angeben müssen, nur wo?

Danke für die Antwort/en


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Jun 2005)

jboss-service.xml

liegt bei mir z.B. in

$JBOSS/server/default/deploy/jbossweb-tomcat50.sar/META-INF

(ist aber schon ein älterer jboss)


----------



## DreamArtist (24. Jun 2005)

Danke!


----------

